# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  علت حذف پرديس پزشكي

## fta445

سلام دوستان
وقتتون بخير
توي دفترچه انتخاب رشته امسال دانشگاه تهران و بهشتي براي پزشكي پرديس نگرفتن
به نظرتون علتش چيه و اين روند ادامه دارن يني سال ديگه هم به همين شكله!؟فقط دانشگاه ايران گرفته اونم معلوم نيس سال ديگه هست يا نيست.
من واقعا موندم!! آخه من قصدم اينه تهران قبول شم از طرفي منطقه سه هستم و بومي تهران نيستم و شما فكر كنيد رتبه ١٤ منطقه سه كه بومي اونجا نباشه تازه نيمسال دوم بهشتي قبول شده حتي نه نيمسال اول!!
واقعا نميدونم چيكار كنم ذهنمو مشغول كرده از طرفي قبول شدن دولتيش براي من منطقه سه خيليي سخته يني رتبه بايد زير بيست باشه
واقعا چرا اينكارو كردن....

----------


## Ebrahim999

> سلام دوستان
> وقتتون بخير
> توي دفترچه انتخاب رشته امسال دانشگاه تهران و بهشتي براي پزشكي پرديس نگرفتن
> به نظرتون علتش چيه و اين روند ادامه دارن يني سال ديگه هم به همين شكله!؟فقط دانشگاه ايران گرفته اونم معلوم نيس سال ديگه هست يا نيست.
> من واقعا موندم!! آخه من قصدم اينه تهران قبول شم از طرفي منطقه سه هستم و بومي تهران نيستم و شما فكر كنيد رتبه ١٤ منطقه سه كه بومي اونجا نباشه تازه نيمسال دوم بهشتي قبول شده حتي نه نيمسال اول!!
> واقعا نميدونم چيكار كنم ذهنمو مشغول كرده از طرفي قبول شدن دولتيش براي من منطقه سه خيليي سخته يني رتبه بايد زير بيست باشه
> واقعا چرا اينكارو كردن....


دانشگاه تهران چند ساله دانشجو خارجی میگیره
بهشتی هم همچین برنامه ای داره لابد
به دلار پول میگیرن اونوقت :Yahoo (50):

----------


## fta445

اگه به اين شكل هست خوب طي سال هاي آينده تعداد فارغ التحصيلان از دانشگاه هاي تاپ كشور به حداقل مي رسه كه تازه همونا هم معلوم نيس برگردن به شهر خودشون براي خدمت و يا خير...
اون وقت شهرستان ها چه گناهي كردن كه مثلا نمي تونن بهره مند باشن از پزشكاني كه توي بهترين دانشگاه ايران درس خوندن...
واقعا نميتونم خودمو توجيه كنم

----------


## fta445

> دانشگاه تهران چند ساله دانشجو خارجی میگیره
> بهشتی هم همچین برنامه ای داره لابد
> به دلار پول میگیرن اونوقت


واقعا كه
لااقل ميتونن يه تعداد از دانشجوهاي خودمونم بگيرن
خود ماها در به درد دنبال كنكور و قبولي اونا به دنبال دانشجوهاي خارجي :Yahoo (101):

----------


## fta445

> دانشگاه تهران چند ساله دانشجو خارجی میگیره
> بهشتی هم همچین برنامه ای داره لابد
> به دلار پول میگیرن اونوقت


واقعا كه������
لااقل ميتونن يه تعداد از دانشجوهاي خودمونم بگيرن
خود ماها در به درد دنبال كنكور و قبولي اونا به دنبال دانشجوهاي خارجي :Yahoo (101):

----------


## hyun jung

> سلام دوستان
> وقتتون بخير
> توي دفترچه انتخاب رشته امسال دانشگاه تهران و بهشتي براي پزشكي پرديس نگرفتن
> به نظرتون علتش چيه و اين روند ادامه دارن يني سال ديگه هم به همين شكله!؟فقط دانشگاه ايران گرفته اونم معلوم نيس سال ديگه هست يا نيست.
> من واقعا موندم!! آخه من قصدم اينه تهران قبول شم از طرفي منطقه سه هستم و بومي تهران نيستم و شما فكر كنيد رتبه ١٤ منطقه سه كه بومي اونجا نباشه تازه نيمسال دوم بهشتي قبول شده حتي نه نيمسال اول!!
> واقعا نميدونم چيكار كنم ذهنمو مشغول كرده از طرفي قبول شدن دولتيش براي من منطقه سه خيليي سخته يني رتبه بايد زير بيست باشه
> واقعا چرا اينكارو كردن....


سلام
بهرته ذهنتون رو درگیر این مسائل نکنین. فکر کردن به این مسائل، هیچ فایده ای نداره. فقط وقت و انگیزه تون رو میگیره
اگر واقعا میخواین تهران قبول شین سعی کنین جزو همون 20 تایی باشین که برمیداره

----------


## fta445

> سلام
> بهرته ذهنتون رو درگیر این مسائل نکنین. فکر کردن به این مسائل، هیچ فایده ای نداره. فقط وقت و انگیزه تون رو میگیره
> اگر واقعا میخواین تهران قبول شین سعی کنین جزو همون 20 تایی باشین که برمیداره


درست مي گيد!من به يه گزينه ديگه هم فك مي كردم كه از ايران برم!اما وقتي فك كردم منطقي ديدم احتمال قبولي توي ايران برام بيشتره.ولي الان
 :Yahoo (101): 
واسه همين پرسيدم كه اگه كسي اطلاعاتي داره بگه و دوباره فك كنم و تصميم بگيرم
به هر حال رتبه زير بيست رقابت خيلي خيلي خيلي شديده و من هم ديگه ١٨ سال نيستم كه بازم بمونم پشت كنكور!

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

:Yahoo (4): پردیس پزشکی رو حذف کردن جاش آنجلینا پزشکی میگیرن ، خارجکی باشه که طرف بره تو آمریکا پز بده بگه من از ایران پزشکیمو گرفتم
حالا پردیس و اقدس رو ول کن ، این همه دانشگاه تو ایران هست ، حتما ک نباید رفت اونجا  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## fta445

> پردیس پزشکی رو حذف کردن جاش آنجلینا پزشکی میگیرن ، خارجکی باشه که طرف بره تو آمریکا پز بده بگه من از ایران پزشکیمو گرفتم
> حالا پردیس و اقدس رو ول کن ، این همه دانشگاه تو ایران هست ، حتما ک نباید رفت اونجا


 :Yahoo (4): 
البته كه واقعا دوست دارم اونجا باشم
ولي ببينم خواست خدا و تلاش خودم  چي رقم ميزنه

----------

